
Elon Musk talking about 3D Tunnels - praving5
https://www.ted.com/talks/elon_musk_the_future_we_re_building_and_boring
======
praving5
I don't know where he gets this "rich" ideas from? I mean either he is
watching a lot of cartoon movies or reading lot of fiction.

------
dwringer
The real question on everyone's mind is when he's gonna start talking about
his 4D ones.

~~~
praving5
pretty soon :)

